# linux quick launch?



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am trying tio figure out a quick launch to linux and have tried several google results and they have not worked Am I supposed to install an applet? 
thanks


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Migs123 said:


> I am trying tio figure out a quick launch to linux and have tried several google results and they have not worked Am I supposed to install an applet?
> thanks


To launch what?
Its an incomplete question. Are you wanting to create a desktop shortcut to "quick launch" an
application or something else?
You also need to state which Desktop you are using e.g. Ubuntu 15.04 with Unity as its different for each desktop and distribution.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I just leave my computers on and let it sleep so that when I need it just move the mouse to wake it up and log in that is my quick launch.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I think he means something similar to the ones on the Windows Task Bar. As far as I can recall, Linux Mint has one as well. For the quick launch applet, you need to right click on the panel, and then click add to panel and after the menu opens you need to click to add the custom launcher.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes that is exactly what I mean. I just realized that my post was very vague. I wouls like to put a toolbar on the taskbar so whem I click it it will expand into a list of programs, like the quick launch toolbar in windows. Or maybe something like mac has with the icons resting on a bed at the bottom of the page from left to right would be nice so I could quickly launch programs. 

I tried to add the custom launcher applet but It's not there


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

thought you were talking about start up. I run linux mint 17.1 kde, I keep startup icons on the bottom panel like on windows taskbar. You can also download different launchers (docks) similar to what the mac has - just do a search in your software manager. I used to use avant.


----------



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

Try wbar

Wbar

I don't know what distro you are running but it should be available in most distro's


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

On Linux Mint Mate, I use Cairo dock to quick launch my chosen applications. It works well & tidy.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. That's a great application that cairo dock. I am really loving linux. Its such a smooth operating system!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

You are only just beginning :smile:


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Babbzzz said:


> You are only just beginning :smile:


What is your favorite distr0?


----------



## ssreddy555 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mint is good in any of its iterations -Cinnamon, Mate, KDE or Xfce. Among the up & coming distros, Elementary os - its latest version being Freya - is getting rave reviews.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Migs123 said:


> What is your favorite distr0?


I use Ubuntu now because of the ease of use and variety of Debian software it has. But, not as stable as I would have liked to be honest.

Favourite distro would be CrunchBang (#!), sadly development has stopped for it. But, you can still use it. Though you won't have any updates.

If you really really want to dig deep, into the core, I would suggest you try Arch Linux. Dig Deep --> Once (If :wink you set it up, you will learn a lot about how your computer works and Linux as well. After a day of work installing it, all you get is a Command Line. You need to put in everything you want, including a GUI. 

Elementary OS is the most beautiful OS I have seen. I have heard great reviews about it but have not had the chance to try it out.


----------

